# Visiting Millau



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We're leaving on a three week trip to France, and maybe Spain, next Wednesday. Our planned route south will involve stops at Brezolles, Bourge, Millau, Carcassonne, Argeles Plage and maybe Barcelona, returning up the Atlantic coast.

We'd like to cross the viaduct and would appreciate advice from anyone who's stayed at Millau whether we can drop down into the town after crossing, or whether we should leave the A75 before the viaduct. Looking at various maps I'm not sure if we can drop down after crossing as it looks as if the closest exit is before the crossing. 

Thnks in advance for any info.

Roly


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you want to go to Millau I'd go there first, leaving the A75 north of the viaduct, and rejoining in the same place, then to the visitors' centre still north of it, then cross it finally on your way south.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

plenty of sites all sizes in Millau :wink:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

rolyk said:


> Argeles Plage and maybe Barcelona


Many years ago we did Bilbao, Barcelona and stayed a week in Argeles Plage, naturally having a look round Carcassonne.

Awesome coast road, easier for us in those days, on a bike.

Then Biarritz and back to Bilbao.

Excellent trip.


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*millau*

cant see why any one would want to go that way
with probs on n7 n9 toll charges hills
there is a easier way
to get to spain and it wont cost any thing in tolls
also easier on engine wear and tear


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Quite simply, we're going that way because we want to vist Millau and Carccassone!


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

We visited Millau last year and also Carcassone. The best views of the bridge are driving South and there are many camp sites in Millau itself although you will have to double back to Millau after crossing the bridge.
We stayed in the aire at Carcassone, bang outside the castle and although we had been advised that it wasn't too wise to do so we never had any bother. There were at least 20 vans there overnight.
We never bothered to book ahead, simply took things as we found them, it suited us.
Have a good trip.
Norman.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ditto. See days 8, 9 & 11 in:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-278294.html#278294

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Roly. We did a similar route last year and did the same as Dave suggests at Millau. Before we hit Spain we stayed at an excellent Aire in Port-Vendres, it's on Route De La Jetée. From there we took the spectacular N114 south which changes to the N-260 on the Spanish side. We also broke our journey at an excellent Municipal in Banyuls-sur-Mer as you head south. We then carried on to a lovely site in Sitges, to the south of the town centre, Take the C-31 in the direction of Sitges from Jct 26 on the C-32(Carretera de Barcelona A Valls) the site is on the right immediately before going over the Railway bridge (it's the second one, the first is reputed to be less 'convivial'), there is an excellent bus service from the site gate into Sitges and onwards to Barcelona.
Go n-éirí an bóthar leat.
Colin


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

We were at the Aire in Millau last Sept. Brand-new (spaces for approx 36 mh's.) 5 mins walk to town centre.

Worth a stop - Millau isn't a bad place at all.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi griffly16, any chance you got the co-ordinates or the address, didn't know about that Aire last year, perhaps it's not in the guides yet.

Colin


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Colin - you're just one (very quick) step behind my wife - she said that I shouldn't have posted it without the co-ords. I'll get the satnav out and post them soon.

Cheers
Griff

Edit:

from my scribbles last year -

Rue De La Saunerie

N44.09576
E3.08564

or

N44 05' 44"
E 3 05' 08"

It looked a bit 'new' last year (no suprise) but they'd planted some trees etc and I'm sure it'll get better. A bit compact but then hey, who's complaining? It's free 

Hope that's right.

Cheers
Griff

Edit again:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&h...,3.085313&sspn=0.005995,0.019827&ie=UTF8&z=16


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Millau*

When you drop down into Millau there are lots of great sites along the Tarn Gorge its worth at least a couple of days.
I fact we may be following you down on the 1st.
Carcassone is a must but remember it has been extensively rebuilt and the original did not have the beautiful pitched roofs.
Make sure you visit the OLD hospital at Bourge.

Have a good trip
Steve


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Would love to look at it and thought about it this year on trip back through France from Italy, but it's too much of a dog leg from the Mont Blanc area when we need to get near Fontainblue considering the time we have allowed. Will get there one day.


----------

